# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته با سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه آزاد

## Pedro88

باسلام دوستان یک سوال برای انتخاب رشته با سوابق دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت بخریم برای هر رشته برای همین یک سوال داشتم مثلا کسی که کارت انسانی و زبان رو خریده و انتخاب رشته کرده و به صورت جداگانه قبولی اش به این شکله که مثلا بهش میگن انسانی چی قبول شدی و زبان چی یکی از این ها رو انتخاب کن یا بهش میگن از انسانی یا زبان فقط یکی شو قبول شده؟

----------


## Heini

> باسلام دوستان یک سوال برای انتخاب رشته با سوابق دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت بخریم برای هر رشته برای همین یک سوال داشتم مثلا کسی که کارت انسانی و زبان رو خریده و انتخاب رشته کرده و به صورت جداگانه قبولی اش به این شکله که مثلا بهش میگن انسانی چی قبول شدی و زبان چی یکی از این ها رو انتخاب کن یا بهش میگن از انسانی یا زبان فقط یکی شو قبول شده؟


*می تونید کارت دو تا رشته انسانی و زبان و بخرید و بعد از این که انتخاب رشته کردین تو هرکدوم و نتیجه اش اومد هر کدوم رو قبول شدین برین تا پارسال که محدودیتی نبود امیدوارم امسال هم همینطوری باشه*

----------


## Pedro88

ممنون امیدوارم

----------


## AZRA

حقوق بدون کنکور اورمیه و تبریز سراغ دارین؟
(رشته تجربی)
شهریه و شرایطم اگه میدونید بگین ممنون میشم

----------


## Heini

> حقوق بدون کنکور اورمیه و تبریز سراغ دارین؟
> (رشته تجربی)
> شهریه و شرایطم اگه میدونید بگین ممنون میشم


*فکر نکنم حقوق رو دانشگاهی با صرفاً سوابق تحصیلی بگیره*

----------


## genzo

> حقوق بدون کنکور اورمیه و تبریز سراغ دارین؟
> (رشته تجربی)
> شهریه و شرایطم اگه میدونید بگین ممنون میشم


بدون کنکور نمیدونم والا ولی بازم انسانی ها باید بگن 
ولی فک نکنم

----------

